# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Tying Moss

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

Before, tying mosses to driftwoods or rocks was a simple matter. Then, there was only one aquarium moss - Java Moss (_Taxiphyllum barbieri_). To tie it to a piece of rock, simply spread the moss on the rock and wind a string around it. Any fool can do that  :Laughing: 

Then we had Christmas Moss (_Vesicularia montagnei_). Not long after, Erect Moss (_Vesicularia reticulata_) was introduced to the aquaria scene. Then came the discovery that a moss which looked very much like Christmas was actually Singapore Moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_). Taiwan Moss (_Taxiphyllum alternans_) made its appearance not long later. A short after that, Oriental Plant Farm introduced Weeping Moss (_Vesicularia ferriei_) to us. 

With all these mosses, tying them to driftwoods or rocks was never a problem as their fronds were relatively large. But now, in the aquaria scene, we have some bryophytes with fronds that are so small tying them to a rock is no easy task.

I asked Bioplast fish shop if they were willing to show us how they tie their bryophytes to rocks and driftwoods and Mr Tan, the owner consented. So here's a photo essay to show how they do it.

First and foremost, you need the proper tools. 


Bioplast uses either string or fishing line. With rocks that have flat surfaces, fishing line is preferred.


The moss used in this instance is _Fissidens fontanus_.


Before tying the moss to the rock, Mr Tan transfers the fronds to a water basin. You can see from the picture that the leaves stand out clearly when the background is opaque.


Mr Tan uses a tweezer to pick up the frond.


He uses his other hand to lift the moss from the water. 


As you can see from the picture, the moss is well spreaded out when it's lifted in this manner.


If the moss is simply picked up by the tweezer, it clamps into a bunch. 


Mr Tan uses the tweezer to spread the moss on to the surface of the rock. Take note that the tweezer is now holding the frond at the middle of the stems and not at the end of it. 


The fronds are laid side by side close together and pointing in the same direction. A dead knot is made somewhere in the middle of the rock.
You can't see it in the picture but Mr Tan keeps a good length with the loose end of the knot. This is so he can use this loose end to make another knot later.


Every now and then, some water is sprayed on to the moss to keep it wet.


The fishing line is wound around the rock.


After the fishing line has been wound around the whole rock, Mr Tan makes another knot by tying the line to the loose end of the earlier knot. 


The fishing line is then cut. Mr Tan said it's not advisable to cut the line too close to the knot. This is because, over time, the knot may untangle itself. 


On completion, this is what it looks like:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The second example is to tie Mini-Pellia (_Riccardia sp_) to a volcanic rock.


Some volcanic rocks have uneven surfaces. With such rocks, Mr Tan uses string instead of fishing line. 


Mini-Pellia is a liverwort with very brittle leaves. They come apart easily. A fishing line is likely to cut the leaves into small pieces, another good reason why a string is a better alternative.


A dead knot is tied somewhere in the middle of the rock. Take note the length of the loose end. 


Mr Tan spreads out the Mini-Pellia on to the surface of the rock using a tweezer.


He keeps the Mini-Pellia wet. 


After the surface of the rock has been completely covered, the string is wound around the rock.


With Mini-Pellia, the string is wound close together as the leaves of the plant are very small.


The knot is made at the back of the rock and the string is cut. 


Here's what the rock looks like on completion.


------------------------------------------------------------------

Instead of tying with a string, a simpler method of getting the Mini-Pellia to grow on a rock is to cover the leaves with a piece of netting. This method works best if the surface of the rock is even.


Just cover the rock with the netting.


And wrap it around the rock. Tie the netting at the base of the rock and the job's done. This method, however, is for the amateurs  :Laughing:  With the professionals, they do it differently.


First, the netting is cut to a size that fits the rock.


A fishing line is threaded through one of the holes on the side of the netting and a knot is made.


The surface of the rock is then covered with Mini-Pellia.


The netting is then used to covered the rock and the fishing line is threaded through a hole on the other side.


The line is pulled tight and threaded through several more holes at various parts of the netting.


After the netting has securely covered the rock, a knot is made at the bottom of the rock.


On completion, this is what it looks like. Isn't it more professional with this method?


Loh K L

----------


## RRG

Wonderful How-to-do-it article! Especially the way how the professional wrap the netting to the rock--very invaluable; I used to just wrap the net on the rock and tie it, making a knot on the bottom, which makes a bumpy bottom. It will be even more prominent when it is done to a smaller rock. 

Great tips!

----------


## imported_diki

Thanks for the step-by-step guide. Great for anyone trying to tie their plants!

----------


## FC

::smt038:  Great!

----------


## joteo

Nice. But can anyone teach me how to make that first initial knot? Or any knot with nylon string? They keep coming out!

joanne

----------


## stormhawk

Joanne, you don't need to make an initial first knot. It is easier to tie knots if the fishing line is of a very fine grade size.

----------


## CO2

Great how to! Thanks

----------


## gacp

Max thanks cubed! :P

----------


## fish newb

Nice Article! I have to say it is always interesting to see how the well known go about with mosses. I have the same process with mosses when I get mine, I'll eventually have to become un-lazy and write an article how I've been making my moss walls, that are turning out great.

Thanks!

-Andrew

----------


## stephen chung

I have seen Mr. Tan tying moss. I don't know if I have that kind of patients. Is really delicate job and n need a pair of surgeons hand.

----------


## uorme99

Hi timenomb, Thank you for the step by step guide. i was at a total lost at first and ur guide really reveal the correct method  :Smile:  Good day!

----------


## strung_0ut

Hi Loh,

I wanted to tell you that I am going to Vietnam in just about 3-4 weeks. I am unfamiliar with the area, its my first time, don't know much of the language(hope to learn some), and whether or not there is any aquaria scene over there. I'm not sure if I'm allotted to go into the naturist areas but will see. I was wondering if I can try and help you out with anything while I am there. I remember you were trying to get that java moss with capsules. I will try and get whatever I can.

Let me know, best regards, 

Dennis Singh

----------


## timebomb

Dennis, 

I don't know how things are like in Vietnam but I would imagine there should be an aquaria scene there. It will probably be kind of backward though. 

The professor said the only Java Moss he saw that came with sporophytes was a specimen which came from Vietnam many years ago. If you can find Java Moss with sporophytes there, I'm sure the professor will be delighted to get a sample of it. Just be careful you don't step on any landmines while you're there, okay?

Loh K L

----------


## strung_0ut

> Dennis, 
> 
> I don't know how things are like in Vietnam but I would imagine there should be an aquaria scene there. It will probably be kind of backward though. 
> 
> The professor said the only Java Moss he saw that came with sporophytes was a specimen which came from Vietnam many years ago. If you can find Java Moss with sporophytes there, I'm sure the professor will be delighted to get a sample of it. Just be careful you don't step on any landmines while you're there, okay?
> 
> Loh K L


That is so odd, I meant to private message you. I guess I was checking out this post because I was going to show how my entire moss got uplifted off the driftwood with pictures. First I've got to get them together.

Well, yeah, I am going hopefully, I'll see somewhat of a scene there, and as well collect new species. Thanks for the landmine tip, I am more and more scared to go now  :Shocked:  .

Dennis Singh

----------


## Mr.Oink

Very good read for a newbie like me  :Smile:

----------


## fenn8337

I had just tie christmas moss to a driftwood..a very challenging task for a beginner like me....took nearly 2 hours because of the odd shape. will try tying them to pebbles and using the net...looks way simpler. Thanks for the great step by step pictures.

----------


## waynechan_79

any more interesting ways

----------


## apistomaster

> any more interesting ways


I like using the netting method shown but for wood my preferred method is to gather up clumps of moss then staple them in place with a staple gun using short staples. The distances between the stapled clumps varies depending on the type of Moss, size of clump and how patient you are about allowing the clumps to grow to fill in the open areas between the clumps.

I shy away form using lines to attach moss to wood because I have lost a few expensive plecos which worked their way underneath a loose thread wrapping then subsequently entangled themselves as they rolled and the line became badly tangled up in their spiky odontodes. This does and has happened so it is something to consider when using tied mosses in tanks with Hypancistrus and Peckoltia species. Stapled Moss does not let such accidents happen.

----------


## Growe

Bravo to TIMEBOMB for showing such a great article. I'm a starter to MOss and think will be visiting this Moss Club very often to learn the tips and tricks. Way to go!

----------


## wenjun

Hope this thread becomes a sticky^^ It will be great for beginners :Grin:

----------


## AquaObsession

I personally prefer using the cheapest cotton thread I can find. Black or dark color preferably. No need to tie a knot or so, I simple try to insert the end into a dw, or metal mess (not with rocks). Do not hesitate to tie tightly.

Cheers, Christophe

----------


## fishlipps

> I like using the netting method shown but for wood my preferred method is to gather up clumps of moss then staple them in place with a staple gun using short staples. The distances between the stapled clumps varies depending on the type of Moss, size of clump and how patient you are about allowing the clumps to grow to fill in the open areas between the clumps.
> 
> I shy away form using lines to attach moss to wood because I have lost a few expensive plecos which worked their way underneath a loose thread wrapping then subsequently entangled themselves as they rolled and the line became badly tangled up in their spiky odontodes. This does and has happened so it is something to consider when using tied mosses in tanks with Hypancistrus and Peckoltia species. Stapled Moss does not let such accidents happen.


 
I would not recommend staples , they rust in the water and contaminate it. I wld use string if u find the nylon line snags fish, others etc. they can be wrapped tighter and are usually thinner

----------


## apistomaster

A staples are harmless. Only minute amounts of harmless iron oxide as rust forms and if one changes water on any regular schedule, you wouldn't be able to measure any increase in iron. Thread or nylon line are traditional but deadly for expensive small plecos. Other fish don't get tangled up in threads but a fish like a Zebra Pleco sure can.

----------


## punkytin

What a great thread! I wish there was some way to get mini pelia, US fissidens and erect moss here in the Philippines!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sword

A great open mind to all planters that save you time on try and erorr. :Grin:

----------


## rfary

:Smile:  just explore into there. great help. was just wondering how to get started on tying moss.thanks.

----------


## Navanod

Don't forget Gel superglue too :Grin:

----------


## sunnydaze

> What a great thread! I wish there was some way to get mini pelia, US fissidens and erect moss here in the Philippines!!


 i will be in Manila in a week or 2, i can give u some US fissiden.

----------


## punkytin

> i will be in Manila in a week or 2, i can give u some US fissiden.


Wow! Thanks for the offer but I was actually able to get a small portion from a hobbyist here. I also wouldn't want to trouble your trip to Manila! Whereabouts are you heading??  :Smile:

----------


## sunnydaze

Business trip.

----------


## BaoLong

Hi folks,

Does there have samples and guide to tying Ricca moss?

Regards,
BL

----------


## hellomyfriend

thanks for enlightening

----------


## apistomaster

Something related to those who like to grow mosses is the problem of algae growth control.
I have found a group of miniature Loriacariidae catfish which do a superlative job of keeping mosses clean. They work better than any shrimp i have tried by far.
The catch is they are rarely imported and are very difficult to acclimate. But once that has been accomplished they really do a good job of keeping the mosses free of unwanted algae.
Try Parotocincinclus cf. eppleyi or any close relative. Males rarely exceed a total length of 2 cm. The females get slightly larger, about 2.4 cm.
They are so small their sucker mouth can work over the many fine "leaflets' mosses grow where larger Parotocinclus and Otocinclus simply cannot reach.
They are an extremely interesting group of micro-"plecos". Here is the species profile page from planetcatfish: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...species_id=607

----------


## Kenng

> Something related to those who like to grow mosses is the problem of algae growth control.
> I have found a group of miniature Loriacariidae catfish which do a superlative job of keeping mosses clean. They work better than any shrimp i have tried by far.
> The catch is they are rarely imported and are very difficult to acclimate. But once that has been accomplished they really do a good job of keeping the mosses free of unwanted algae.
> Try Parotocincinclus cf. eppleyi or any close relative. Males rarely exceed a total length of 2 cm. The females get slightly larger, about 2.4 cm.
> They are so small their sucker mouth can work over the many fine "leaflets' mosses grow where larger Parotocinclus and Otocinclus simply cannot reach.
> They are an extremely interesting group of micro-"plecos". Here is the species profile page from planetcatfish: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...species_id=607


This is good recommendation, will they take out black brush algae? Anyone any idea where we can get this in singapore?

----------


## rstampa

I don't see any photographs attached.

----------

